# ID fish please



## Jaguar paw (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie in african cichlids, so I'll be gratefull if you help me ID this one  Here are the pictures  At the first one are male an female, male is the dark blue  opcorn:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Top photo - brown fish is a Iodotropheus sprengerae (rusty); striped fish looks like some sort os Pseudotropheus elongatus to me

Bottom photo - the fish on the right is a Cyrtocara moori; the one on the left looks like a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or Melanochromis johannii, or a hybrid that contains some of one of these two species.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

> the one on the left looks like a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or Melanochromis johannii


could that be a maingano?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos *=* maingano


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

The first one could be female zebra type.

The blue striped male looks to either be a hybrid or maybe a metriaclim phaeos cobwe


----------



## Jaguar paw (Dec 16, 2008)

Cich of it all said:


> Top photo - brown fish is a Iodotropheus sprengerae (rusty); striped fish looks like some sort os Pseudotropheus elongatus to me
> 
> Bottom photo - the fish on the right is a Cyrtocara moori; the one on the left looks like a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or Melanochromis johannii, or a hybrid that contains some of one of these two species.


Thank you, but I'm sure that the top fish and the stripped one is the same fish but male and female. The brown one was holding a fry at the moment a made a picture of her, and the stripped is her male, I'm sure of it.  So it's a pair.

And it's not a Maingano, because I also have got them, and they are different, maingano's male and female are the same colour, and theese one are different. I agree with you that it is an elongatus, but what kind of? Cause female is absolutly different colour. So can you check, if it's a variaty of elongatus?  I just didn't find enough pictures of many elongatus variaties, so hope you'll help me.

P.S. I think it could be an Pseudotropheus Elongatus Ornatus, but couldn't get a female picture.


----------



## Jaguar paw (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, sorry*Cich of it all*, I didn't read your post well :roll: You're right that the striped one is elongatus, but the brown is not iodotropheus, it's elongatus too  So I wonder what kind of elongatus has a female of such colour? 

And about other fishes on the second picture, there are cyrtocara moori, zebra, maingano and young male labeotropheus trevawasae


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Jaguar paw said:


> Thank you, but I'm sure that the top fish and the stripped one is the same fish but male and female. The brown one was holding a fry at the moment a made a picture of her, and the stripped is her male, I'm sure of it.  So it's a pair.


Unfortunately that doesnt mean they are of the same species necessarily. Mbuna will happily hybridize. A little more history would help, where did you get these fish? Did they look identical when you bought them and then one colored up?

-Zen


----------



## Jaguar paw (Dec 16, 2008)

*zenobium*, I know that mbuna can easily hybridize, I've even got a zebra-trevawasae hybrid  And yes, they looked idenitical when they wjere young, both were light yellow or even light pink or maybe tan, and then on of them coloured up  I haven't seen theese fish anywhere, so that's why I bought them, but unfortunately counter didn;t know what is that fish, he only told me, that it's mbuna cichlid :x And aslo i no for sure, that this fish are from the same fry 

Whatever, after a long search, I think I identyfied my fish, and as *Cich of it all* posted earlier, it's an elongatus, and looks a lot like pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus. :dancing:

Here are some picks I found:
male








female









So i wonder, does anyone else have theese beautiful fish? :thumb:


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1230586803

Just found those on aquabid.

They look very similar.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

bac3492 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidsmmb&1230586803
> 
> Just found those on aquabid.
> 
> They look very similar.


I agree that the fish in question are similar to these fish.


----------

